# When to switch "puppy" food to adult?



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ive been feeding my little guy Blue Wilderness "puppy", when can I switch to the adult flavors? obviously hes still a baby now, but for future reference id like to know


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

If you are feeding grain free you don't have to feed puppy or adult. It is all life stages. I had Cain off of puppy for pretty early. Ammo has never been on it bc we now feed grain free.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

All life stages is good also. I Switch em around a year.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Really? So I can get him the other "Wilderness" flavors that do not say "puppy?" Thanks guys!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, ever since I got my pup i've been feeding the same grain free stuff my adults are on.


----------



## Stoney917 (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't switch shit.... Why the hell would u wanna give him options different favors.... He is a DOG..... Nuthin good can come from making him a picky eater...... he not a person who wants steak n potatoes one dAy chicken n pasta the next.... If he eats what u give him and is healthy no alergiea and u can afford to keep him on the stuff do not switch.... Unless u go to sumthin grain free or a raw diet...don't mess with his food ur next thread gonna be his shit is runny or he throwin up or why doesn't my puppy eat nemore.....only reason to switch foods is one dog has bad reaction allergy....or 2 u can't afford the redicolous prices some of these premium brands cost.....then u gotta do what ya gotta do and find sumthin that works..... I kinda live by the if it ain't broke don't fuck with it theory .... And messin with his food is def a stupid idea especially if ya doin it for flavor..and will cuz headaches for u... Remember dogs aren't ppl let him eat his dog food flavored dog food.... But to answer ur original? When to switch I take my dogs off puppy when they about a yr to 16mths....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree with you, don't fix what isn't broken therefore I bought the same dog food he has been on since I got him, blue buffalo wilderness "puppy". I will stop using puppy after a year. I understand in the "wilderness" there are no life stages, I wanted to switch bc I thought he did not like the flavor of the puppy food. Turns out, it was his tags clicking against his bowls that he didn't like hearing. That's why he was being a picky eater, now that problem is solved.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Stoney917 said:


> Don't switch shit.... Why the hell would u wanna give him options different favors.... He is a DOG..... Nuthin good can come from making him a picky eater...... he not a person who wants steak n potatoes one dAy chicken n pasta the next.... If he eats what u give him and is healthy no alergiea and u can afford to keep him on the stuff do not switch.... Unless u go to sumthin grain free or a raw diet...don't mess with his food ur next thread gonna be his shit is runny or he throwin up or why doesn't my puppy eat nemore.....only reason to switch foods is one dog has bad reaction allergy....or 2 u can't afford the redicolous prices some of these premium brands cost.....then u gotta do what ya gotta do and find sumthin that works..... I kinda live by the if it ain't broke don't fuck with it theory .... And messin with his food is def a stupid idea especially if ya doin it for flavor..and will cuz headaches for u... Remember dogs aren't ppl let him eat his dog food flavored dog food.... But to answer ur original? When to switch I take my dogs off puppy when they about a yr to 16mths....


I think we all hear what you said but there are some kids that snoop these forums

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

stay the course, just like your doin,

what got to realize is they are still developing until 1yr- 1 1/2yrs old

when you cut the puppy food you taking away that the extra added for development.

i've noticed that if you start out not caring what you feed them, you, have smaller scrawnier dogs.

but i dont see you doing that.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I also noticed the puppy food said on it DHA for cognitive development, so I really dont want to mess with that.

Surf, any pic of your dog(s)?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

yea, i got some, but

i'm a computer dummy, i've even went and bought a printer/scanner so i could scan and post, but dont know how to hook up, [only 2 wires and a dvd]

but, i'm just like everyone else up here, i'm extremely proud of mine,

my family of dogs, has been 'intact' for over 30yrs now.

right now i only have 16 dogs, but back in the day the most we had was 175 dogs,

but thats between 5 people, and it didnt last long was they started oing to school.

but if you can locate, A&J'S

DUKE
WALDO
RICE
BEANS
THUNDER JR
KEEPER
KNUCKLES
LEANER
STORM

thats just some of my stud dogs,

DAGGONE, i just found out you can type in a&j's duke in the google space hit search,

and you'll see duke in that thead but in that thread will also have other pictures


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Surfer I'll have to come down there and hook that up for you lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BullyGal said:


> Surfer I'll have to come down there and hook that up for you lol.


Please do I wanna see all of surfers pups lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

aint got no pups right now, but have a litter dropping aug 10,

then got 2 sisters i wanted to breed this year, and then got a little secret breedin goin on this year also, but 

its time, i've only made 2 breedings in 6 or 7 years.

and the thing is the majority of those are spoken for.

of the breeding thats fixin to drop, we've already had people wanting to know about ,

if we're gonna do a father/daughter breeding and if we are put them on the list,

that could be 2-3yrs away.

but i get up here and talk instead of trying to figure everything out.

but i need to get all new pictures up anyway, just never been much takin pictures,

and been some places, you better not break out a camera.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow you have a lot of dogs! I'd love to see the ones that you bred and are expecting. What bloodlines are the parents?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

REDBOY/PANTHER

REDBOY/SNOOTY

SNOOTY/BOLIO

plus, all my dogs are bred true to their pedigrees,

i know exactly where my dogs come from..............................


----------

